# Leather ID



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Starting getting a few leathers and was hoping to get the help of local experts to help ID them (at least to the genus level).

Bought this from NAFB - just love the pinkish coloration. Think it came in with an Indo shipment.

IMG_2628

The close up on the polyps 
IMG_2629

This was described to me as a Fiji leather.

softfiji leather

My tangs thought it was food or some kind of algae and initially started ripping all the polyps off.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't think the 1st one is a capnella/Kenya tree because this is what mine looked like.

IMG_4036


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Pic 1 looks like klyxum sp (colt coral). It should be soft and slimey to the touch.

Pic 2 may indeed be from Fiji.....looks like sinularia sp. tho

FWIW, that "Palau green tree nepthea"/Green Tree coral" people sell often on this board is also a sinularia, not a true nepthea species.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Patwa said:


> Pic 1 looks like klyxum sp (colt coral). It should be soft and slimey to the touch.
> 
> Pic 2 may indeed be from Fiji.....looks like sinularia sp. tho
> 
> FWIW, that "Palau green tree nepthea"/Green Tree coral" people sell often on this board is also a sinularia, not a true nepthea species.


Thanks, you were the local expert i was thinking of.

The first one could also be a Cladiella check out the link

http://www.seascapestudio.net/reference/cnidarian.php?id=9


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Yep - if you head to AK, Daniel would call pic #1 cladiella. Heck, the colt coral I got from him was sold to me as a cladiella 

In any event, there's a lot of confusion bw cladiella and colt coral and klyxum, etc. out there.....to the point that I just throw my hands up in the air 

the bright pink colour in yours is exceptional though! ...usually comes in beige or shades of brown ...like mine


----------

